

What Middle Class White Kids Giveth, They Also Taketh Away - nrao123
http://cginsights.posterous.com/what-middle-class-white-kids-giveth-they-also-36056

======
jeggers5
"middle class white kids" - first of all, a 'kid' is a baby Goat.

Also, you're being _far_ too generic with this. What about all the other
different people who use Facebook? Subsets of other people from different
countries that don't fit into your 'middle class white kid' stereotype?

